# Stocking 75 gallon



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I may be keeping my 75 gallon setup it's 50/50 right now but I want to know what I can do with it in the case that I can keep it. I will be running an emp 400 and an eheim 2217 just to keep in mind for bioload. I want my German rams in there, might introduce a few more of them, I also want to keep discus and angels. How many of each can I have, I will be buying them as juvies if that makes any difference. What other fish can I keep with these guys? Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought you were selling it?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's 50/50 right now.  As for stocking, any ideas?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

what is your favorite out of those three (ram, discus, angel).

cause I heard you shouldn't mix angel and discus together.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

angels are more aggressive, they will push the discus and eat most of the food. Angels are faster swimmer and eater. My experience, mixing discus and angels: fat angels and hungry discus. As far as disease, well...you never know.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Holidays said:


> angels are more aggressive, they will push the discus and eat most of the food. Angels are faster swimmer and eater. My experience, mixing discus and angels: fat angels and hungry discus. As far as disease, well...you never know.


Thanks for that, makes my decision that much easier  I want 3 pairs of german blue rams in there, would that be ok? It's a 48"x18" footprint btw. Also, with 10-or so rummynose and maybe a dozen corys how many angels can I have?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Discus and rams would be okay, they're both slow eater. Rams will eat whatever was missed by the discus. Angels and rams...never try them. but I think Discus and rams is a better combo. Rams will avoid the discus unlike Angels, they will push the discus. A good combo for the angels are fast/faster swimmer like torpedo barbs and rainbow fishes.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

In that case, how many discus? lol. I am learning on the fly here, no amount of reading compares to first hand experience so thanks for sharing. 

6 german blue rams
12 rummynose
12 cory cats
2 Siamese Algae Eater
X Discus


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd say 5 to 6 would be good. I have 5 discus and 2 rams.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Any reputable breeders with a good price?
I might try angels and rams, my uncle has tons that I can have to experiment with and if the angels bully the rams then I'll just give them back and move to discus.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know...I got my Red fujis from PJs and Yelow pigeon and buldog from lucky. The price is okay...I paid about 30 a piece, the yellow pigeon was cheapear: 21.99. pics are taken from BB camera sorry if quality hurts anyone's eyes


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I like that setup, I need to get some more driftwood. I'm going to use my 10 gallon to make the plants grow fast and then propogate and plant the prunings in the 75 gallon, too expensive to get make a 75 gallon high tech planted tank so I'm gonna stick with stargrass, hygrophila polysperma, bacopa and java moss on driftwood. \


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I don't know...I got my Red fujis from PJs and Yelow pigeon and buldog from lucky. The price is okay...I paid about 30 a piece, the yellow pigeon was cheapear: 21.99. pics are taken from BB camera sorry if quality hurts anyone's eyes


nice pic, i like a centre focused tank like that, very cool


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I like that setup, I need to get some more driftwood. I'm going to use my 10 gallon to make the plants grow fast and then propogate and plant the prunings in the 75 gallon, too expensive to get make a 75 gallon high tech planted tank so I'm gonna stick with stargrass, hygrophila polysperma, bacopa and java moss on driftwood. \


I like his setup as well.

So the abovementioned greenery i.e. stargrass, hygrophila polysperma, bacopa and java moss on driftwood will grow without any dosing or CO2 or upgraded lighting in a 75G tank?

I ahvea 75G and wouldnt mind adding a plant or 2 extra, just as long as I dont have to maintain them with chemicals co2 or a new lighting system!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I know for a fact that hygrophila, bacopa and java moss grow fine without CO2 and in medium lighting. I just got stargrass so I can't say much about it but I hear they need high lighting. What lighting do you have at the moment?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

stock flourescent lighting. I think 32W? i think its 2x 32w (could be 2x38w?)

so about 1 wattpergallon i guess



P.S. in the event that your ballasts go, you can pick up a 15$ shop type flourescent light from home depot, and then all I did was remove the fixture from the housing and then do some wiring for the cord and then swap it back into my canopy! Better than purchasing a whole new system!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> stock flourescent lighting. I think 32W? i think its 2x 32w (could be 2x38w?)
> 
> so about 1 wattpergallon i guess
> 
> P.S. in the event that your ballasts go, you can pick up a 15$ shop type flourescent light from home depot, and then all I did was remove the fixture from the housing and then do some wiring for the cord and then swap it back into my canopy! Better than purchasing a whole new system!


Stargrass probably won't do well but the other plants will do fine. They won't grow super fast though. How deep is your tank btw?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Stargrass probably won't do well but the other plants will do fine. They won't grow super fast though. How deep is your tank btw?


21 inches i believe


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Holidays said:


> I don't know...I got my Red fujis from PJs and Yelow pigeon and buldog from lucky. The price is okay...I paid about 30 a piece, the yellow pigeon was cheapear: 21.99. pics are taken from BB camera sorry if quality hurts anyone's eyes


Very nice tank Holidays!!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for your feedback. I do have a full time job right now, I just find the time to visit the forum alot lol. Planning to leave this forum soon since uni is coming up.I do have to say that I disagree about the whole PMing to have a convo, as long as it's related to the flow of the current postings it's fine, those convos are informative for whoever reads, just like my discussion right now with PACMAN about plants.



PACMAN said:


> 21 inches i believe


I don't think that's enough for stargrass but the other plants will be fine.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I do have a full time job right now, I just find the time to visit the forum alot lol. Planning to leave this forum soon since uni is coming up.I do have to say that I disagree about the whole PMing to have a convo, as long as it's related to the flow of the current postings it's fine, those convos are informative for whoever reads, just like my discussion right now with PACMAN about plants.


+1 this can benefit others who read this thread.

Great, thanks for the insight. No stargrass for me


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I do have a full time job right now, I just find the time to visit the forum alot lol. Planning to leave this forum soon since uni is coming up.I do have to say that I disagree about the whole PMing to have a convo, as long as it's related to the flow of the current postings it's fine, those convos are informative for whoever reads, just like my discussion right now with PACMAN about plants.
> 
> I don't think that's enough for stargrass but the other plants will be fine.


You'll have more spare time at uni that you do in a full time job. LOL


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I like that setup, I need to get some more driftwood. I'm going to use my 10 gallon to make the plants grow fast and then propogate and plant the prunings in the 75 gallon, too expensive to get make a 75 gallon high tech planted tank so I'm gonna stick with stargrass, hygrophila polysperma, bacopa and java moss on driftwood. \





vrb th hrb said:


> nice pic, i like a centre focused tank like that, very cool





PACMAN said:


> I like his setup as well.
> 
> So the abovementioned greenery i.e. stargrass, hygrophila polysperma, bacopa and java moss on driftwood will grow without any dosing or CO2 or upgraded lighting in a 75G tank?
> 
> I ahvea 75G and wouldnt mind adding a plant or 2 extra, just as long as I dont have to maintain them with chemicals co2 or a new lighting system!





Tbird said:


> Very nice tank Holidays!!


Thanks fellas, I will post some youtube video so we can see it in action.


----------

